# Sao Martinho do Porto?



## travelling-man

What can our members tell me about this area please?

I'm obviously interested in such things as crime, hospitals, shops, especially supermarkets & bad traffic problems etc.


----------



## canoeman

Ask Jo Jo ?? or Ana, desirable property, bit pricey, you do have Union Jacs (English product shop) there though, bad traffic it's also a holiday resort so at times!


----------



## andyp65

Crime, nothing to speak of, no hospitals but Caldas is only 10-15 minutes away, they have an Intermarche and a number of smaller mini markets, there is also a market which is open most days especially during the summer, parking and getting around is fine outside of peak season and then is a nightmare, very busy. And of course there is Unionjacs, some good bars and restaurants and a beautiful setting


----------



## wink

Visited on a Sunday in late April when they were holding a market along the seafront, took nearly an hour to exit the town, a distance of less than a quarter of a mile.


----------



## thegypsyinme

It's a beautiful place. If you have children or grandchildren it's ideal, but you may lose sight of little ones if your not careful as it can be very busy on the beach as well as in the resort itself. We looked at properties in the area and were put off as it is very quiet out of season. We were looking for a permanent home for all year round living and not a holiday pad.


----------

